# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  NEW DODECAD SUBMISSION OPPORTUNITY (January 2012)

## Dorianfinder

*Who is eligible*

Anyone who:


has 23andMe or Family Finder autosomal data,is not related to any other Project participants,has 4 grandparents from the same African, European, or Asian ethnic group or country (e.g., 4 Albanian grandparents, 4 grandparents born in Ethiopia, 4 Kazakh grandparents, etc.)
Any ineligible submissions will be blacklisted. Do not send data if you do not meet the eligibility criteria.

----------


## Knovas

The number of participants it's increasing. Now we have 886 and so soon we'll see 1000!

----------


## Dorianfinder

1000 sample are a good start however some of the more heterogeneous populations could do with something in the range of n=50 to n=100 rather than the initial sample size of 5. I hope to see more participants from eastern Europe (i.e. Ukraine, Moldova), the Balkans (i.e. Albania, Montenegro), East Africa (i.e. Ethiopia, Sudan), South Africa (i.e. San, Khoi) and Central Asian populations (i.e. Afghanistan).

----------


## razor

I have a Ukrainian friend who's testing herself and her mother at 23 & me. They both meet the 4 grandparents requirement. I'll tell her to send her results when they're in (they both submitted on December 7). What would be preferable, hers or her mother's?

----------


## Knovas

If both are 100% Ukrainian it doesn't matter. My opinion is to use the raw data of the most interested in things like this, and another criteria could be to choice the one whose ancestry is more from little towns (not huge urbes). I think the last case should represent much deeper Ukrainian features or, at least, has more possibilities to.

----------


## Knovas

> 1000 sample are a good start however some of the more heterogeneous populations could do with something in the range of n=50 to n=100 rather than the initial sample size of 5. I hope to see more participants from eastern Europe (i.e. Ukraine, Moldova), the Balkans (i.e. Albania, Montenegro), East Africa (i.e. Ethiopia, Sudan), South Africa (i.e. San, Khoi) and Central Asian populations (i.e. Afghanistan).


Don't forget the samples from data source. Considering all of them and adding the participants it's over 10.000 individuals. However, it's true that several ethnic groups need more data, specially the mentioned ones, the Baltic region, and...¡Iceland! (0 samples LOL).

----------


## razor

They're both excellent subjects as per your criteria. The reason I asked is that Dienekes requested not to send data of "related" people.

----------


## Knovas

I understood the reason, just wanted to see if perhaps one of the samples was somewhat more "native" than the other. For example in my case, I have three grandparents from a small town in Catalonia, but my mother has 4. If I had tested her too, I'd probably sent her raw data instead of mine.

Well, it doesn't matter if both are more or less the same. It's a good contribution :)

----------


## Karol šiška

Would ancestry.com participants be eligable? I know a slovak with all four granparents from there who's taken ancestrydna

----------


## jgviv

Great autosomal test

----------

